# Mikrofone viel zu leise, kein Mikrofon Boost?



## Dorito (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade ein Logitech G933, ein Corsair RGB VOID Wireless und ein billiges kleines Zalman Mikro da (Also 2 mal USB und einmal Klinke). Alle drei Mikros sind wenn sie am PC angeschlossen sind viel zu leise obwohl sie in ihren Treibern auf 100% stehen.

Ich nutze von meinem ASRock H97 Performance die On Board Soundkarte und den Realtek HD Audiotreiber in der neusten Version auf Windows 7. Das Problem besteht aber eh schon über mehrere Versionen hinweg.
Mainboard etc. sind auch auf dem neusten Stand.

Alles was man im Internet findet ist die Anleitung:
Rechtsklick auf Lautstärkeregelung > Aufnahmegeräte > Mikrofon rechtsklick > Eigenschaften > Pegel und da dann auf 100% stellen. Das ists bei mir schon.
Manche haben dann darunter noch einen Regler mit Mikrofonverstärkung, diesen gibt es bei mir nicht. Warum?

Beim G933 ist es zusätzlich der Fall, dass es ein starkes Hintergrundrauschen gibt, welches nur weg zubekommen ist, wenn ich im Logitechtreiber die Mikrofonempfindlichkeit herunter stelle, dann bin ich natürlich noch viel leiser.


Ich habe schon ewig im Internet gesucht, aber es gibt immer nur diese Anleitung wie man in Windows den Pegel erhöht, bin langsam am verzweifeln, da es bei mir mit jedem Mikro das gleiche ist.

Und kommt mir jetzt bitte bitte nicht mit der Möglichkeit ich soll mir ein anständiges Mikro und Kopfhörer Kaufen. Alles schon gehabt mit Audiointerface und so, bin jetzt gerade wieder auf Headset umgestiegen, da mir das andere zu umständlich war.
Irgendeinen Grund muss es doch geben weshalb alle Mikros zu leise sind.

Reden tue ich ganz normal laut und die Mikros befinden sich baulich bedingt alle so nah es geht am Mund. Beim Corsair ists am nähsten mit ca. 2cm Abstand. Wenn ich unter Start auf Mikrofon einrichten gehe, komme ich bei normalem reden nicht aus dem Gelben bereich raus. 

Was kann ich tun, ich habe schon alles erdenkliche gemacht. So langsam verzweifle ich da echt, weil das bei jedem Mikro so ist bei mir.


----------



## HisN (19. Mai 2016)

Wenn Du den Pegel-Regler nicht hast, dann hast Du ein Software-Problem.
Entweder Windows oder der Soundkarten-Treiber.

Neuester Treiber von der Realtec-Homepage für Deinen Chip ausprobiert, oder ist es der neueste auf der Asrock-Homepage? Die sind meistens erbärmlich alt^^
Test-Installation von Windows auf eine alte Platte die rumfliegt?


----------



## Dorito (19. Mai 2016)

Also der Realtek Audiotreiber auf der Homepage des Mainboards ist schon mal eine ältere Version als die die ich habe. Ich habe mir gestern die Version auf der Realtek Homepage Heruntergeladen. Version 6.0.1.7541 war meine ich vom 25.06.15
Was neueres habe ich nicht gefunden.

Es geht mir jetzt hauptsächlich um das Mikro des Corsair Headsets. Wenn ich eine Aufnahme mache und diese dann lauter drehe höre ich mich dort klar und ohne rauschen gut an. Wahrscheinlich währe mein Problem schon gelöst, wenn ich diesen Mikrofonboost hätte.


----------



## Dampfplauderer (25. Mai 2016)

Hast du zufällig Skype offen ?
 Wenn "automatische Mikrofoneinstellung aktivieren" abgehackt ist (Aktionen->Optionen->Audioeinstellungen) ändert das "dynamisch" die Lautstärke vom Mic,  selbst wenn es nur im Hintergrund rumgammelt (Systemweit, Skype darf dank Microsoft direkt an den Soundeinstellungen rumpfuschen).


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (25. Mai 2016)

Joa, Treiber Problem würde ich mal sagen.
Alternativ kannste auch ne Zusatzsoftware wie z.B.: Voicemeeter Banana nutzen. Oder irgend ne andere DAW.


----------

